# Who's ready for hunting season!?



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

so who's getting pumped up for hunting season? I know I am. I'm finally getting all of my equipment set-up the way I want them to be for deer season.
I got all my 28" cams and mods for both of my bows, got my Monster all tuned up, I still got to finish sighting it in as far as the rest of my pins go.
and tomorrow I'm getting my string and cable for my Z7 that I had our bpwstring guy make for my Z7, then I'll get that put on, get the draw bopard back out and adjust the lidler wheel lean, make sure my cam's timed perfect, then paper tune it to make sure I got it all back to where it was with the old string which everything should go perfect with that.

I'm mostly getting excited because I get to go to Colorado this year elk hunting like I did 2 years ago. I'm really excited because now I know what to expect and kinda got a feel for the area and am kinda familiart with it all now.
so lately I've been doing a lot of walking/jogging, not much exercizing since I've been working, but doing walking and shooting my Z7 a bunch since it's what I'll take with me this year. Originally I was going to use my Monster since it's faster so I got less distance judging. I changed my mind to now use my Z7 since it's lighter, I shoot it better (I still shoot the monster really well, but my Z7 a tad more), I like shooting it better since it's smoother and easier to shoot, and when it's time to let it fly, I fell more confident with it than the Monster and with it being easier to shoot I wont choke up when the moment of truth arrives.

I'm gonna use my Monster for the complete opposite that I intended it for, I'll use it down here in Florida and in Georgia where I'm huntign smaller sized deer in warm-hot weather where it'll still be as easy to draw back as it is when I'm practicing, and if I misjudge on a small florida deer, it'll still hit it's mark compared to big ohio deer where a yard or 2 off wont affect a kill from a flesh wound as much.

btw I'm actually trying a new broadhead, as all of you know I love Muzzy's. and I still got 2 out of 5 arrows in my quiver with one on them, but this year I'm trying out the QAD Exodus, part of it is because they sponsor our outdoor minisrty and second is because theyre a really awesome broadhead. from what I've done with them so far (shot them in a foam target) they have field point accuracy and stay rediculously sharp and theyre really tough. I'm going hog hunting here sometime in the next 2 weeks so I'll get to test them out.

so how about you guys now that I've wrote a book up?

oh btw yesterday one of our deep freezers went out and all of our cow that we had pen raised and had butchered is all gone cause it was in there for a day or 2, but luckily most of our deer meat was in our other freezer but now we gotta make sure we come home with an elk this year. I'm not gonna be picky this year since I've never killed an elk and we need the meat.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't say I'm ready for season to start... It's like I ain't got the mojo as I have in the past year. So I may fish till it get to cold....


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Creek is about dried up to nothin by my house and all the fish swam out so I can't wait for huntin season to get here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm definitely excited for deer season this year. I'll be able to go before school this year and Ben and I are planning a hint in Illinois. That really sucks about losing your meat Clint.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm definitely excited for deer season this year. I'll be able to go before school this year and Ben and I are planning a hint in Illinois. That really sucks about losing your meat Clint.
> 
> Jake


I cant wait! did you see that deer I just posted to facebook???


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Me !!!


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

My deer season started last saturday.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I saw it!! It's a very nice deer.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

almost ready, need to tune up some arrows for my recurve and make sure the broadheads are flying good. Hoping I can get one with the recurve or longbow this season


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

i am. im so tired of fishing.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am super pumped this year since i have 100 acres behind my house I can hunt and ive been watchin the deer back there. I got my invasion all ready to go i just need to build arrows i have the stuff to do it i just havent. Ive also been watchin a bear on public land since last year and hes big enough to shoot this year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm ready for the week I go, think I'm always ready, just one of those things that once you do it once you don't forget. Just gotta blow some dust off and grab my bag


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm ready. My dad has found a little honeyhole of about 25 bucks and some does on a 6 mile stretch of dirt road that nobody else can access. I have my bow set up and tuned to 50 yards. My hitlist buck is this one non typical 3 point my dad has spotted but there are some nice 4 points with about 24-26 inch spreads which i would gladly shoot. This year, a bambi has to bite the dust.


----------



## Ken6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Me to.....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds great! it seems to me every year I get more and more excited for deer season to come, and now I gotta kill an elk so we can replace all of that meat we lost, then get a new deep freezer if we arrow some elk.
my dad has allready said that the first legal elk he sees is getting a Muzzy sent through it.
I will probably be the same way as him since I've never killed an elk before, let alone with a bow which is the way I want it done, but if we're seeing elk constantly I'll wait a day or 2, but I wont be too picky. it's just like if I had never killed a deer before, if I am a first time deer hunter, and I get a doe within bow range, theres no question that I'd shoot it.

and I am more excited since every year I learn something else, so each year I feel better preapred with me equipment and my gameplan, I fell I've become a better bowhunter and when I look back at what all I've encountered and killed with my bow I know I've greatly improved as a bowhunter.
my main goal this year is to not carry a gun, not even a pistol (unless I'm hog hunting, then I got the pistol for snakes lol!) since I dont enjoy gun hunting anymore, at least when it comes to big game hunting, it just doesnt get me xcited so much to see a deer who knows how far, then look through a scope and squeeze the trigger.
like a read before, rifle hunter's hunt ends at 100 years (or more), a bowhunter's hunt begins at 100 yards.
and you feel so much more accomplished when you kill anything with a bow. I know bows have come a long way but you still gotta know the distance, have consistent form and follow through, your equipment has to be in tune and dead on, you gotta prepare for it all, and you still gotta keep concealed and play the wind and so much more.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you guys are gonna find this funny and it is but I'm saying it in all seriousness.
the place we hunt thats not far from our house has been getting a bunch of rain lately. now it's flooded in there where we walk in to our treestand and foodplot. the foodplot's not under water but the only way we can get to the stand is down this path, if we went through the cypress where some of it's dry we would spook the deer since some of them bed in there.
anyway back to the path we walk in on. the water is so deep on that path (it;s like at least 200 yards of pure water) that it's almost up to our knees and now we got even more rain.
so anyways if it stays like this until deer season we're seriously gonna have to borrow a canoe or something like that to get to our treestand!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey ignition kid can you just send some of that water up here? we havent had rain in a couple weeks and we got like half an inch last night but thats all.
And yes i am so ready for the season to start i was watching Midwest whitetail and Heartland bowhunter yesterday and now im just itching to get out there. i have my bow all broadhead tuned and everything so im ready to go


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i think it would be sweet to use a canoe to sneek into a tree stand. it wouldnt be much fun having to walk in it though


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Need a hunting bow first...otherwise my target bow is getting totally wrapped in black hockey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

yup my bows tuned out to 60yds now i gotta sell my bear instinct and my rangefinder for a new bow lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

haha ya it seems like you guys up there got all the drought and we've been getting flooded out, but we definitely needed it to bring our lakes back up.
I think whats funny is that everybody thinks it's a national crisis that you northern folk are getting some hot weather.
I see it and laugh and say 'they dont know what heat is until they come to florida for a summer. I'm just glad I'm used to sweating and not wiping the sweat off so I actually cool off.
now when I'm outside it's the norm nowadays if I come back in with my shirt completely soaked in sweat and I'm not exaggerating.


NEhunter22 said:


> Hey ignition kid can you just send some of that water up here? we havent had rain in a couple weeks and we got like half an inch last night but thats all.
> And yes i am so ready for the season to start i was watching Midwest whitetail and Heartland bowhunter yesterday and now im just itching to get out there. i have my bow all broadhead tuned and everything so im ready to go


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

forgot to add I love watching Heartland Bowhunter. the main 2 reasons is of course it's a bowhunting show and second they got some seriously good filming. the way they set-up their show and how they do all of those awesome video oeefects and messing with the in and out of focus and all that is what makes the show so great.
another show I love is Hallowed Ground. they got their show just like Heartland Bowhunter does, and they bowhunt 99% of the time also.

btw we had a 3-d shoot this weekend. I got to shoot in it for once, 20 targets, I shot a 206 which was really good for the course and was with my slow and steady Z7. I was happy to finally shoot a 3-d shoot since the last time I did was last October.
now I'm ready for Colorado, if I were to leave tomorrow I'd be fine with it. if I had to do one thing other than get some camo it'd be wanting to practice at 70 and 80 yards compensating with my 60 pin.
but other than that I'm super excited to shoot something!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Im definitely ready. Got an itchy trigger finger and wantin some jerky!! I miss the jerky . But got the bow tuned to 60 and ready for a fat slickhead. Openin day is Oct. 1st on a monday and im walkin out back soon as i get home from school!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Was hoping to go this season, but I just have too much going on. If I were to go, I'd shoot a tournament opening weekend, then spend the week hunting, then head off to college. Just too much going on to deal with it right now. Maybe I'll fill my tag out when I come home in Christmas...


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im fired up! This will be my first year of bowhunting! I have rifle hunted for several years and harvested 9 deer but none with a bow. Have trail cams out and have been shooting alot.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just put out my treestand yesterday! i am so ready for it to cool down and to get in a tree


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I cant wait til season starts. After framing and pouring concrete the whole summer you better believe I am ready for a break, plus getting a new bow makes me want to go even more.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Had to put in for a for tag this year for the OPTION to shoot a doe/spike as my 1 deer.... Gonna be a long week if I shoot one opening morning, but atleast it's meat


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't wait. Had my cams out for months now, threw the stands up a few days ago. This is gonna be my first year bowhunting and I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm excited for season to come but I still need to get tree stands up and I want to get in some longer range practice still. I have a feeling that this will be a good season... most of the hot weather has seemed have left for the year and things are starting to cool down nicely and i think well have a pretty intense winter too which always makes for a good season.

Good luck in CO Clint! I'm jealous of you lol!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

man i am READY for deer season! but i kinda like goose season beter


----------

